

Entrepreneurs are the new labor - akkartik
http://www.forbes.com/sites/venkateshrao/2012/09/03/entrepreneurs-are-the-new-labor-part-i

======
jqgatsby
fascinating but bleak picture he's painting, despite his efforts to be
optimistic. It does seem like the production of internet tech is going through
a restructuring, and his interpretation rings some bells for me. Being over
30, perhaps I'm in the diehard dinosaur group who curse the incubators and
miss the true hustlers...

